# Colored CFL's and PAR38's ??



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Seeing the prevalence of the colored CFL's on the shelves are a welcome addition to my haunt. I've always cringed of the amount of high watt floods I've used in previous years not to mention how the colored floods typically haze and peel.

I bought a few colored CFL's to test and am very happy with the output but unfortunately they seem to be pretty popular now that the shelves around here are pretty much empty.

I figured a good solution would be to make some sort of weatherproof housing for my PAR38 stake sockets and use lighting gels for a couple reasons:

One, you can use normal, slightly higher watt CFL's without the added heat and wattage of typical floods.
Two, using CFL's in my PAR38 sockets needs weatherproofing anyhow.

The Problem:
My stake lights have a silicone gasket to fit around a flood bulb, but they dont fit a CFL base.

I was thinking about using a polyethelyne mixing container with aluminum tape on the inside and camo duct tape on the outside, fixing that to the stake light and then add the gel to the lid, making color changes easier.

Anyone have any experience here, with heat or a similar safety concern?

Thanks, redg8r


----------

